# sherwin williams comparison



## tdarden

i'm working with a residential client who prefers benjamin moore paint, but the builder uses sherwin williams - looking for some comparisons of the lines within sw and on the job recomendations for best choices. client would rather pay upgrade to get better line within sw line than go to benj. moore altogether.


----------



## bikerboy

For interior:

Super Paint is the best covering.

Duration Home is the low/non voc scrubbable/washable top of the line. Duration matte (flat) has a fair amount of sheen to it. More like an eggshell.


----------



## nEighter

sounds like good people to be painting for


----------



## Metro M & L

sounds like a higher end gig. I wouldn't guess. I would hit my paint reps up for some sample quarts and let the client decide.


----------



## paintmedic

*cashmere*

cashmere is a great repaint choice. It's has the best finished appearance of sw paints. Self leveling so flows out any brush or roller marks. 

medium luster (semi-gloss) is a great choice for trim as well.


----------



## Wolfgang

Yep, gotta go with the Cashmere myself. Duration only at the request of the customer when they are willing to pay for it. SuperPaint for certain colors.


----------



## capitalcity painting

I would go SuperPaint, Cashmere does look a little better when dry but SuperPaint covers better and imo brushes on smoother. Most GC's and HO's are not going to see the difference in appearence of these paints thats why I say go with the one that would make your job easier


----------



## WisePainter

I swear by Classic 99 satin.
Have for over 10 years.


----------



## WisePainter

capitalcity painting said:


> I would go SuperPaint, Cashmere does look a little better when dry but SuperPaint covers better and imo brushes on smoother. Most GC's and HO's are not going to see the difference in appearence of these paints thats why I say go with the one that would make your job easier


Super Paint requires a special touch of you aren't used to it. Brush drag is incredible, and can lead to cut in issues.
Duration covers just as well yet flows much better.


----------



## capitalcity painting

WisePainter said:


> Super Paint requires a special touch of you aren't used to it. Brush drag is incredible, and can lead to cut in issues.
> Duration covers just as well yet flows much better.


I completely agree about Duration flows much better then any paint I have used. I was just saying Super Paint because everyone always says Cashmere for how it looks but for the same price Super Paint is the better and easier product to use in my opinion. I actually think Cashmere drags more then Super Paint.


----------



## Picky Painter

Strange, up here in canada cashmere is an ultra flat paint line from Sico.


----------



## Macsimus

If you are going sw, use duration on the walls. It is a nice paint to use and it looks great, no matter the sheen. Go with super paint on the trim. Despite what another poster said, it is _very_ easy to use. If you have a little more skill, the Pro Classic is exceptional. It is a little harder to use, ( it gets sticky quick!), but it levels nicely and dries very hard and looking like an oil. If you prepare the surface correctly and lay the paint on heavy enough and nice and evenly, it will look good pretty much no matter the paint brand (yes with exceptions!!).


----------



## Mantis

Cashmere is one of my favorite flat wall paints. Hard to go wrong with that. We'll occasionally use Duration but their matte has an odd gritty feel to it, it's not as buttery as other mattes out there. Cashmere flat all the way!


----------



## Paint Works

Cashmere, and you should be able to get a good price on this product.


----------



## WisePainter

capitalcity painting said:


> I completely agree about Duration flows much better then any paint I have used. I was just saying Super Paint because everyone always says Cashmere for how it looks but for the same price Super Paint is the better and easier product to use in my opinion. I actually think Cashmere drags more then Super Paint.


I was a Super Paint _junkie_ for years until I found that Classic 99 worked just as well and I was able to shave a couple of buck$ off of my bids.
Lately I hear reports that SP is lacking in quality due to formula changes but that is neither here nor there. I was offered a demo of the Duration at the same time as Cashmere and used them both on the same project, I was floored by the coverage of light gray over dark green by the Duration, however the ability to fling the paint was too great and I was constantly watching for drips and spatter from my brush (I use a 3" oval from Corona).
The Cashmere lacked in ability to cover a dark color in one coat like SP, Classic99, or the Duration had. I did notice an unusual amount of drag by comparison also.
Glad it was free.
I have to maximize my efficiency because I am but a solo painter that scores projects that should have 2+ men on them. So far I have tweaked my tools and materials to do the work of 2+ men with great success.


----------



## summertime14

....


----------



## NCPaint1

summertime14 said:


> I can't stand using any Super Paint, interior or exterior. Duration would compare to Aura if you are looking to crossover products. If you use Duration it can be tinted in dark colors, and won't leave streaks on bathroom walls from condensation. The aura will, and that I learned from experince. Duration is low VOC and all that crap, and very scrubable. The matte has less sheen than an eggshell but more sheen than flat. If you have ever used low sheen, its a little less than that. They do have several sheens available though. I really like the cashmere too. I have never had any trouble using either product, and I use Duration on almost every repaint I do. The first time I used Duration I really didn't like it, I thought it was really thin. But it covers very well and rolls out good. Your rep should be able to get you some sell sheets for both products and you can pass them along to the customer and let them decide. For trim I really like the SW Pro Industrial Pre Catalyzed Waterborne Epoxy. Dries really hard, and brushes out well, just needs a little floetrol. Finish looks like oil, and hardly has any brush marks.


This is false information........I dont even know where to start.

Duration and AURA are NOT the same. Aura uses 100% acrylic colorants...and is a true low VOC paint.....Duration is not.


"Duration is thin".......well, the last time I looked at it.....it was super thick hense the better coverage and lower spread rate (250 sq ft/gal)

"I really like pre catalyzed epoxy for trim" Ok.........


----------



## summertime14

NCPaint1 said:


> This is false information........I dont even know where to start.
> 
> Duration and AURA are NOT the same. Aura uses 100% acrylic colorants...and is a true low VOC paint.....Duration is not.
> 
> 
> "Duration is thin".......well, the last time I looked at it.....it was super thick hense the better coverage and lower spread rate (250 sq ft/gal)
> 
> "I really like pre catalyzed epoxy for trim" Ok.........


....OK... I really don't know what your problem is man. I really do like the pre cat for trim. You don't have to believe me. I was only trying to say Duration Home is the closest thing to Aura that SW has to offer. I realize the technology is not the same. He was just asking for a SW comparison. That was how this thread started. I really don't think the Duration home is super thick. I believe it is thinner than 200. So I don't know how my opinion is false. Maybe I will just start keeping my opinion to myself from now on.


----------



## Last Craftsman

tdarden said:


> looking for some comparisons of the lines within sw and on the job recomendations for best choices. client would rather pay upgrade to get better line within sw line than go to benj. moore altogether.


HI Tdarden. What is your painting background? Are you a contractor, or are you employed for a painting company?

Some background information is always appreciated for first time posters.

Thanks.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

This is a comment from a friend who is a regional manager of SW and has been with them for over 35 years.

He said the only diff between Super Paint and A-100 was that the same paint was being put in 2 different cans to create a competing level. He also said the same thing with Durons Weathershield and Ultra Delux.

Do not get mad at me. I am merely the messenger...


----------



## SWGuy

4ThGeneration said:


> This is a comment from a friend who is a regional manager of SW and has been with them for over 35 years.
> 
> He said the only diff between Super Paint and A-100 was that the same paint was being put in 2 different cans to create a competing level. He also said the same thing with Durons Weathershield and Ultra Delux.
> 
> Do not get mad at me. I am merely the messenger...


 
Super Paint and A-100 are not the same product. It is true that SW has some "regional" products that are very similar to other products, but anyone that has used these two products know that they are not the same.


----------



## DeanV

I am not familiar with the SW A-100 and the Superpaint, but I have heard contractors claim the same thing for BM SuperSpec and Regal. For BM, that is a load of BS. Any contractor who says the superspec and regal are the same (or were in the previous version) product is just trying to justify using a crappier product so they can bid lower than someone using a good product and try to tell the customer it is the same.

Again, I know little about Superpaint and A-100, so it may very well be true for those products. Just reminded me of what I have heard some argue for BM products in the past and struck a nerve. Carry on, never mind me.


----------



## SWGuy

NCPaint1 said:


> This is false information........I dont even know where to start.
> 
> Duration and AURA are NOT the same. Aura uses 100% acrylic colorants...and is a true low VOC paint.....Duration is not.
> 
> 
> "Duration is thin".......well, the last time I looked at it.....it was super thick hense the better coverage and lower spread rate (250 sq ft/gal)
> 
> "I really like pre catalyzed epoxy for trim" Ok.........


Have you used these products? Duration Home has a thinner consistancy than other paints in the SW lineup. Some people like it, others don't, but it is still thin. What is your definition of a "true low VOC paint" It is something that you just made up or is it a national standard of some type?


----------



## johnpaint

Even though I'm not a big fan Of SW, I know that A-100 and Super paint are a mile apart. The reason I know is that I did my own test in my shop so I would know myself, but I have another shocker for you, it was about even in coverage to Glidden premium which sells for about five bucks less a gallon at HP.I don't buy at HP, I just noted that.I'm mostly talking about coverage, one coat white over solid black on the same slab of wood.


----------



## NCPaint1

SWGuy said:


> Have you used these products? Duration Home has a thinner consistancy than other paints in the SW lineup. Some people like it, others don't, but it is still thin. What is your definition of a "true low VOC paint" It is something that you just made up or is it a national standard of some type?


Yes, I have used them. Calling a product "LOW VOC" is a relative statement. Duration may start as a "low voc" paint, until colorants are added. The more "blend-a-color" colorants are added....the higher the VOC content goes. Gennex colorants do not increase the VOC content of the paint. 


A previous poster said that A-100 and superpaint are the same.....the facts I think were mixed up a bit....hes kinda right. SW owns several paint companies, they also private label paints for other companies, so some of the products are the same as other companies with a different label.

Example
Pro Mar 200....same as P&L Gold...same as Martin Senour Pro Line Supreme 

A-100 ( or Superpaint, not 100% certain on this one ) same as Sears Weatherbeater

A-100 same as Martin Senour Great Life

Keep in mind that SW owns Pratt & Lambert as well as Martin Senour....so I'm sure there are alot more products that "cross over" into those. 

Sorry, I know that was off topic, but it was being discussed


----------



## capitalcity painting

4ThGeneration said:


> This is a comment from a friend who is a regional manager of SW and has been with them for over 35 years.
> 
> He said the only diff between Super Paint and A-100 was that the same paint was being put in 2 different cans to create a competing level. He also said the same thing with Durons Weathershield and Ultra Delux.
> 
> Do not get mad at me. I am merely the messenger...


Im not mad at you but you should probably not ask any advice from this idiot. A-100 is not the same as Super Paint plain and simple. I just hope when your bidding jobs and need answers to some questions this guy is not the one you are turning to. "Ah just go with Sherscrub as it is scrubbable and only $11 when Duration is $36 they are really just the same thing as they are both washable"


----------



## 4ThGeneration

I failed to mention that I was told this back in 2000, so maybe the formulas were different then to now as they do seem to update a lot. Now as with everything, people always tend to want to add something to their paint to make it work better, which to me is crazy because then you are changing the formula. so as with every opinion on here or from behind the paint counter. Eat the fish and toss the bones because there are crazy "Opinions" from both sources. :thumbup:


----------



## paintpimp

There was a rumor that Superpaint, a100 and weatherperfect were the same in the Base B (gold) and Base C (olive). Not many colors were made in these bases. So it made sense as far as manufacturing to take a slight loss in profit to package SP in a100 and weatherperfect for these odd bases. Those bases went away earlier this decade. But the white and tinting bases definitly were their own. Does it all matter as long as you are happy with what you are using?

As far as the low Voc. Yes, you are correct that a low voc product can have higher Voc's dependant on color. Next year SW will have low or zero VOC colorants to offset this.


----------



## painter162

To avoid confusion, cashmere is called opulence in Canada.

Duration is awesome, little bit thick, not noticeably. Opulence is a great finish but doesn't apply as well (IMO) as duration. Don't use superpaint, but I do mostly small-medium job interiors, used it once, it worked, all I remember.

Using Harmony on a job next week, never used it, if it works well I'd like to switch over completely, 0 VOC is a selling point when doing residential interiors.


----------



## CPFSam

paintpimp said:


> There was a rumor that Superpaint, a100 and weatherperfect were the same in the Base B (gold) and Base C (olive). Not many colors were made in these bases. So it made sense as far as manufacturing to take a slight loss in profit to package SP in a100 and weatherperfect for these odd bases. Those bases went away earlier this decade. But the white and tinting bases definitly were their own. Does it all matter as long as you are happy with what you are using?
> 
> As far as the low Voc. Yes, you are correct that a low voc product can have higher Voc's dependant on color. Next year SW will have low or zero VOC colorants to offset this.


 
I would agree with this. My rep several years ago when I had a contract on some new homes using SW told me that certain bases there were no difference between a100 and superpaint except that the warranty offered to the buyers under the superpaint warranty. I do believe that about 10 years ago a100 and superpaint were right next to each other on the sw ladder of quality.
As of personal preference and crossover from Ben Moore, SW's products vary greatly, as per this thread, based on application, surface, prep of surface,base,etc. Ive seen SP work great, cover and spread great and then drip and splash like crazy. Fully convinced the bases are different products. 
Maybe if there is a SW rep in the house he could clarify.


----------



## CK_68847

4ThGeneration said:


> This is a comment from a friend who is a regional manager of SW and has been with them for over 35 years.
> 
> He said the only diff between Super Paint and A-100 was that the same paint was being put in 2 different cans to create a competing level. He also said the same thing with Durons Weathershield and Ultra Delux.
> 
> Do not get mad at me. I am merely the messenger...


I have heard the same thing. Super Paint use to be the biggest junk paint up until a couple years ago or so when they reformulated it. It was watery and never covered. I have used it since and I would say it is better because it's thicker, but there are still many better exterior paints out there.


----------



## jack pauhl

:shutup:


----------



## CPFSam

The price they charge for some of their products is very unreasonable also. I remember when sw had a deal with sears doing their 20 year guarantee on paint jobs through another GC. I think they adjusted their formulas of superpaint for a profit efficient product FOR THEM, as they always do.
Their best product ever made ,imho, was interior promar 200 alkyd gloss. The price was right, we used to put it on semi custom new homes, trim primed with wall paint, then trimmed out with a 213 tip and glassed up doors & trim. Dried hard, touched up great.


----------



## In Demand

A-100 is junk IMO, same with Cashmere.
My SW rep tried to tell me that A-100 was the same as Gliddens Dulux exterior, not even close. Cashmere is too thin IMO and doesnt cover well, and touch up is a joke on new consrtuction with it. If you used a 5 on the room and need a gallon for touch up SW cant even get their own colors to match, I usually ended up making them give me a 5 for a 1 gallon price because of it.
I like some of SW's products, but A-100 is too low end for me, and the Cashmere has never done much but cause me problems. I would take ProMar 200 over the Cashmere any day


----------

